# Best Mac (iSync) Friendly Cingular Phone?



## ScottW (Oct 2, 2006)

I had a list of phones which where iSync friendly from Apple's site. I went to the store and forgot that list. The sales guy said the Samsung SGH-d807 would work with iSync.. however it doesn't and it is not on the list of phones Apple shows.

I am curious to what the best phone is (and why you recommend it) to use with the Mac, Bluetooth and what not. Don't need MP3 features, and picture phone is fine, but doesn't need to be awesome. A good phone with good battery life. I can take back in the next few weeks and exchange it for another phone so any input would be appreciated.

Scott


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Apple has a nice list here of iSync supported phones. I can't speak from experence of a good phone with iSync because.. none have. I have a palm-based phone at the moment. I did get it to sync once, but it involved configuring the Palm software to work with the iSync software.. and it was ugly.

You could always wait for the fabled 2007 iPhone..


----------



## ScottW (Oct 2, 2006)

Yea, thats the list I made ref to in my first post. A lot of phones on that list, so I was looking for some recommendations.

I'd love to wait, but Sprint put me in a position to switch carriers and now I have 30 days to try out this phone and take it back for a different one. I went with Cingular since they appear to be in bed with Apple.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 2, 2006)

I tell you I got about 5 months ago was the  Sony Ericsson  W600i and iSync works in 10.4.7 or better perfectly.


----------



## billbaloney (Oct 3, 2006)

I have the SE w800i, which also does well, but is not perfect, with iSync.  Calendar sync works without a hitch; phone sync will occasionally lose a number for no apparent reason (or even remove an entry that was previously synced on the phone).

This is for me an irritation more than a major problem, so I let it be.  I generally just sync the calendar anyway.


----------



## fryke (Oct 3, 2006)

I've always found Sony Ericsson's phones to synch perfectly. My current W810i is my favourite so far. There are also nice Mac OS X themes for them.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 3, 2006)

I decided to go with the w600i. Don't ask my why!  Found the only one in town and swapped it out. I love this phone so far. iSyncing a phone is awesome. Sprint is so lame for not supporting Macs better. I feel like I came out of the dark ages. I've never spent so much time playing around with the hundreds of features this phone seems to have.

Thanks to the recommendation and to everyone else. Now, I can wait comfortably on the iPhone to come out (if it ever does).

Scott


----------



## billbaloney (Oct 3, 2006)

I feel exactly the same way about my w800i.  I've never actively liked a mobile phone before this one.  It was a lifesaver when I was a touring musician in Europe, too.  I don't know whether yours has an FM tuner, but that became a very useful tool for me.


----------

